# Miami Beach Surf fishing



## pierce_schubert (Jan 13, 2003)

I have to go to South beach in a couple of weeks. Is surf fishing any good down there? If not, where are some good places to fish in the South Beach Miami area?? Help!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these links Pierce ]http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#south[/URL] http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#south http://weather.mgnetwork.com/cgi-bi n/weatherIMD3/weather.cgi?user=TBO&forecast=zandh&pands=Miami+FL&Submit=GO http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/fishinfo.htm 
If you have a boat go to the Everglades
Hope this helps.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow http://cyberangler.com/reports/fl/


----------

